# A little exercice: How much $ on your board!



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I did that little exercice over at TGP and I was pretty shocked by the result. I was sure I had a pretty simple set up, but things turn on that I have more than 1000$ on it... Let see what you have on your board. This is nothing to judge people, more like a self-thinking exercice. I'll start:

Pedaltrain Jr Board: 115$
Voodoo Labs PP2+: 189$
Cables: 25$
Korg Pitchblack: 80$ (used)
Whiteface Rat: 200$
EQD-Hoof fuzz: 179$
Catalinbread - Pareidolia Trem: 150$ (used)
Maxon - AD9 : 200$ (used)

FOr a big total of 1138$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Damn, only five pedals. I'm pretty far from my initial setup with a no name tuner, a metal zone and a EQ7...


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Pedaltrain 2 130$
TC Electronic HOF 160$
TC Electronic Vortex 140$
Strymon El cap 325$
Malekko Chorus 160$
Malekko Vibrato 160$
Malekko Tremolo 160$
Behringer Vibrato 30$
EQD Hoof 120$ (used)
Fulltone OCD 120$ (used)
EHX Micro Pog 235$
EHX DMM 300$ (used)
Paul C Tim Timmy 180$ (used)
Boss BF-2 90$ (used)
Retro-Sonic Phaser 180$
MXR Dyna comp 120$
Fulltone Clyde wah 200$
Radial Big shot 80$
Turbo Tuner 140$
Digitech Jamman Solo 140$ (used)
Voodoo lab Pedalpower 180$
Voodoo lab Pedalpower 180$

Humm could it be? 3530$ damn maybe I should downsize and buy another amp


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

FET Dream $230 - New
Nova System $300 - Used

Total $530.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

TS9 Tube Screamer: $115 + tax (new)
I was told if you were only going to have one pedal - this would be the one to get. So far, I'm impressed but don't forget, I'm a piano player 1st, guitar player 2nd.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

Rocktron All Access black touring edition...uhh...oh wow. Wouldn't want to break that! Uh: $1200'ish
Rocktron Hex expression pedal: $50
EB expression pedal: $100

Didn't pay nearly that much for 'em though.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Let's see...

Boss Delay $110 (?) bought new
Fatzo Boost $40 used
Danelectro TOD V1 $50 used
Jimi Hendrix wah $60 (?) used

total $260 ish

I didn't count the footswitches I use to run the reverb and tremolo on my amp.

edit: Add 50 bucks if you count my tuner, which is not technically a pedal, but is in line with them.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Mine is a little hard since there are a couple unobtainium type pedals that people will pay crazy money for. So these prices are not necessarily what I paid. I suppose some might consider it a bit cork sniffy:

Burkey Flatliner $200
Axess BS-2 $100
Loopmaster Looper/Tuner Out Switch $50
Peterson Strobostomp $200 
Pro Analog Supa Quack wah $400
Zen Drive $150
Neo Ventilator $450
Skreddy Screwdriver $200
Skreddy Lunar Module $200
Skreddy Mayo $450
Fulltone Custom Shop Mini Vibe $200
Echo Czar & Angel Baby delay $1000
custom Sommer cables $200
custom board $200

...so about $4000. 

Yikes!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

So I'm the only one with a actual pedalboard? No love for pedaltrain here?
Keep'em posted guyz!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ti-Ron said:


> So I'm the only one with a actual pedalboard? No love for pedaltrain here?
> Keep'em posted guyz!


Heh! My board is literally a board. I've got zip ties holding the pedals onto a rectangle of plywood. I like free and DIY!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I run two boards:

#1 - With my JTM45 and Ultimate Attenuator
EHX DMM - $280 (used)
ST200 - $100 (used)
PT Jr. & PP2 - $250 (used)
$630 (or $980 w/ the UA)

#2 that I run with backline amps
OCDv3 - $125 (used)
Timmy - $180 (used)
Z.Vex SHO - $175 (used)
EHX DMM - $280 (used)
ST200 - $100 (used)
PT Jr. & PP2 - $250 (used)
$1110

This is actually a LOT better than it was a little while ago when my board was the DMM, a Boss DM-2, two 80's TS-9s, and 80's SD-9 and an Analogman TS9DX. That one was pricey  At least these are all readily available to replace without too much trouble.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a pedaltrain 2, it's at the top of my list.



Ti-Ron said:


> So I'm the only one with a actual pedalboard? No love for pedaltrain here?
> Keep'em posted guyz!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a pedal board that I snapped up out of a music store many years ago. It was a Danelectro floor display board. On it is

1) Voodoo Labs PP2
2) Jimi Hendrix Wah
3) Dano Transparent OD V1
4) Electro Harmonix Big Muff Pi
5) EarthQuaker Ghost Echo Reverb

I am estimating the value at around $600


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

01)Zvex Sho-Clone $50 used
02)Lovepedal Karl- $125 used
03)Xotic RC Booster-$125 used 
04)Suhr Riot- $170 used 
05)Eventide Timefactor-$435 
06)Boss TU-3 Xmas from GF 
07)Pigtronix EP-2 $200
08)Arion SCH-1 $40 used!
09) Paul C Tim $200 used
10) Pedaltrain 2 125 new 
11) TC Hall of Fame -150 new
12) George L kit -$80
13)Cioks DC-10 $ 200 new
14)Boss FV500 -$100 new
15)70's Crybaby -$100 used

$2100 ! owwwwwwwwww that hurts but sounds so good !


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This is a painful excersize, but I'll play.

PT Pro
Voodoo Labs PP 2+ x 2
TC Electronic Polytune
Diamond Compressor
ISP Decimator G string
WMD utility parametric EQ
Fulltone Clyde deluxe
VFE Fiery Red Horse
PaulC Tim
Cmatmods Super Signa drive
Rivera Metal Shaman
Dr Scientist Sunny Day delay
Dr Scientist Cosmic chorus
Dr Scientist Cleanness
MXR Phase 90
TWA Little Dipper
EHX Cathedral

I totalled it out to around $3200, ouch.
This doesn't include the few that I replaced along the way.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Maybe a couple hundred bucks....maybe. I buy stuff occasionally, but mostly build my own, and have a number of things I've acquired for free, or else bought really cheap. I generally set myself a limit of $50 or less. Hell, even the "pedalboard" I made was two plastic trays I got from Princess Auto for [email protected] The hinges I bought to link them together cost more than the top and bottom.

I don't really have a "board", as such, though, because there is simply too much stuff to settle on, and also because I've been gradually migrating to a modular frac-rac sort of thing. One of these days I'm gonna have to throw together a giggable board with 8 or 10 things on it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll bet most people's boards cost more than what you'd get if you sold it--which is true for most gear--unless it's vintage or collectible.
But to replace it?
Might actually cost less, because some of my pedals cost less now than when I got them.

And four of them I didn't pay for (Three gifts, won a fourth here.)

Your boards make mine look real cheap.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

mine is pretty tame compared to some of the boards here. 

Pedaltrain-1 board with hardcase: $100
voodoolabs pedal power 2 - $180
Proco RAT Whiteface re-issue - $180
EHX Big Muff with Tone Wicker - $90
Fulltone OCD v4 - $140
EHX - Small Clone - $80
MXR Carbon Copy - $120
Korg Pitch Black - $70
Homemade AC15 foot switch for trem and verb - $25

just over $1000 with taxes...and that doesn't include the ones i bought and sold at a loss.


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

DIY Dual Boost..............$100
Barber Tone Press..........$105
Catalinbread Silverkiss.....$150
Boss Superoverdrive.........Free from a friend
Dunlop DVP-1..................$115
Line 6 M9.......................$325
Strymon Timeline...........$450
Eventide Space.............$550
Tech 21 Midi Moose.......$100
RJM Mini Amp Gizmo....$250
Pedaltrain Pro...........$125
PP2+.....................$125
Lava Kits..............$180

$2575


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hmm lets see here

Boss Tuner- $75
Fulltone Fat Boost $80
MXR Dynacomp- $50
Visual Sound H&J - $120
Monte Allums Boss GE-7 - $100
Stomp Under Foot Violet Rams Head muff -$150
Fulltone Deja Vibe 2 - $200
modified Dunlop Hendrix Wah - $100
MI Audio BB Deluxe - $100
vintage EH Deluxe Electric Mistress - $170
Boss CE-2- $130
TC Electronic Nova Delay - $200
EB Volume pedal - $120
Custom power supply - $75

So $1670 total for me. Its a lot, but not as much as I expected lol I'm actually proud of myself lol


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

That's funny how our board can cost more than an actual brand new guitar!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah....kind of depressing when I think of it sometimes....especially since i only play for myself and my own enjoyment.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

The little board I'm using in my office while the rest of my basement is under (neverending) construction:

Korg Pitchblack $90
Barber LTD SR $130
Fulltone OCD v4 $130
Hardwire CM2 Tube Overdrive $100
EHX Holy Grail Nano $120
Pedaltrain Mini $80
Power-All $40

$700, hrmm..


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

On my "Little Board" I have:

TU-2
FDII
Rat
BB Preamp
OCD
DD-3
H2O
PSM-5

Board and cables are handmade so maybe 700 bucks. Big board is maybe 2 G's


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I bought and Ibanez UE 400 combo which is Stereo chorus/delay/ compressor. $ 420 in 1984' still going strong.

Gear Alley Overdrive/ Boost that I won here last year.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I bought and Ibanez UE 400 combo which is Stereo chorus/delay/ compressor. $ 420 in 1984' still going strong.

Gear Alley Overdrive/ Boost that I won here last year.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

My current mainboard:

Korg Pitchblack - $100
Axess Electronics BS-2 - $100 (used)
Keeley Compressor - $285
Fulltone OCD - $185
Fulltone Plimsoul - $190
MXR Carbon Copy - $100 (used)
Jim Dunlop DFS-2 (switcher) - $40
Voodoo Labs Pedal Power 2 - $180
Stagemaster 24" x 12" board - $160

$1340 (not including the George L cables, and before taxes). I've had some of these for a while, so the prices on a couple may seem high, but I bought them back when the Canadian dollar was down to around 79 cents.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

I build a lot of my own and almost all of the others I own were puchased used so there's not a lot of cash into it. 
Other than what I've made there is only a handful of Boss Pedals, a Crybaby wah, a MXR Micro Amp, a tuner and a Dano Daddy-O.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Pedaltrain board and case, Godlyke power supply, George L's cables $250?
Xotic EP Booster $160
Xotic RC Booster $160
Radial Dragster $30
X2 wireless system $300
EB volume pedal $100
Crybaby wah, TB modded $150
Plush Extreme Cream overdrives $300
Tech 21 Liverpool $150
Eventide TimeFactor $430
A little over two grand buys a nice guitar these days. Still to come: Strymon Lex rotary sim and Diamond compressor


----------



## Roybruno92 (Jul 20, 2011)

TC Polytune (100$)
Crybaby GCB95 (30$ - used, early 2000s)
Black Cat Super Fuzz (140$ used, boutique Univox Super Fuzz clone)
EQD Hoof (120$ used)
Fuzz Factory Clone (100$)
Visual Sound V1 Jekkyl and Hyde (90$ used, love the TS808 on this thing)
Landmine Distortion LD-1 (highest gain pedal available on boutique market, makes your cab sound like it has a woofer and it's canadian made; 85$ demo model)
Landmine Chorus Lc-1 (boutique chorus pedal based on Alex Lifeson's CE-1 tones, only 250 ever made, 80$ OOB sale)
Tonefactor Nebula (boutique phase 45 clone, 75$ used)
EHX Nano Small Stone (40$ used)
Dirty Bird Audio Boost Screamer (boutique boost and treble booster pedal, new company, 50$ ebay)
EQD Disaster Transport Delay (170$ used)

This is only what's on my board (well, on and off), total of 1 080$ (damn! my g.a.s is horrible - most of these pedals were purchased in the last 5 months)

What to get next? Ideas......?


----------

